# 2019 Sycamore Football Recruiting



## Jason Svoboda

*Athlete*
Norton Shores (MI) Mona Shores
*Ht:* 6'2" | *Wt:* 185 lbs

*Highlights:* http://www.hudl.com/profile/6068606/damari-roberson


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

*'19 GA ATH Aaron Beasley*

*Athlete*
Bowdon (GA) Bowden
*Ht:* 6'1" | *Wt: *205 lbs

*Highlights:* http://www.hudl.com/profile/5683204/aaron-beasley


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

*'19 IN LB Jack Kiser*

*Linebacker*
Royal Center (IN) Pioneer
*Ht: *6'2" | *Wt:* 206 lbs

*Highlights: *http://www.hudl.com/profile/2803863/jack-kiser


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

*'19 IN CB Larry Tracy (Iowa)*

*Cornerback*
Indianapolis (IN) Decatur Central
*Ht: *5'11" | *Wt: *175 lbs
*
Highlights: *http://www.hudl.com/profile/5282452/larry-tracy


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

*'19 IN QB Ben Slaton*

*Quarterback*
Plainfield (IN) Plainfield
*Ht: *6'2" |* Wt: *190 lbs
*
Highlights:* http://www.hudl.com/profile/5379948/ben-slaton


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Committed to Iowa.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*'19 IN LS Ethan Warren*

*Long Snapper*
Avon (IN) Avon
*Ht:* 5'10" | *Wt:* 180 lbs
*
Highlights: *https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwycSw85Onu-ShhhFYlSTpQ


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Excited to receive an offer from Indiana State University! pic.twitter.com/20FFwCY0FH— Josh Plohr (@joshplohr1488) March 1, 2018




#Blessed to have Received my 7th Offer from Indiana State University🏈 @CoachFunk821 @HEROH_ @EDGYTIM @ThrowItDeep√25 #DBU pic.twitter.com/X5DNMaVNdB— RO Goston👻 (@RomelGoston25) February 28, 2018




Blessed to recieve my 1st offer from Indiana State Sycamores🙏💯 pic.twitter.com/c6If6zDH0C— Eric_1 Four (@Eric2timezzz) February 27, 2018


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Elad, we unfortunately probably don’t have a shot at. He was at Michigan recently. I don’t see us getting a guy like Dean Clark either, but he would be huge.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blessed to receive an offer from Indiana State University! #STARTFEAR1N9 #FearTheForest pic.twitter.com/mSsuTnv7So— cedrick wilcox (@clw21_) March 21, 2018


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Very excited to receive an offer from Indiana State University!! #Sycamores #STARTFEAR1N9 🔵⚪️ pic.twitter.com/Rcj0AM7g3K— Brandon Berger (@_brandonberger) March 24, 2018


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Extremely excited to have received an offer from Indiana State Football🙏🏿 Thank you Coach Funk! #STARTFEAR1N9 pic.twitter.com/ppXNqIHIj4— maema (@the_maema) March 25, 2018


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Big Junior Day yesterday. Looked like about 20-25 kids on campus and maybe a couple offers.


----------



## needles

You have to admit this staff is not taking a backseat to anyone when it comes to recruiting. They are flat out getting after it.


----------



## Sycamore2021

We will win.  I keep telling you that.  Its different from the past.


----------



## needles

I’m not the one you have to keep telling. I have full faith that with time Mallory and staff will get it done. The problem is that when they do they will be gone.


----------



## needles

I really like the direction Mallory and staff is taking this football program. Particularly what we are seeing in the winter workouts and how aggressive they are being on recruiting. They have taken their approach to social media to new levels as well. The sycamores are building a brand based on toughness and hard work and it’s getting noticed in places that it hasn’t before, the Chicago area for example. The results will be better football being played by better players.


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Lucas Hunter would be a great get for the Sycamores.


----------



## sycamorebacker

WhenSycamoresWereIndians said:


> Lucas Hunter would be a great get for the Sycamores.



Heard about coach Moore's problems and saw the signs.  We read what Titus said about it.  It's sad when one person can cause so much trouble.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

First commitment of the ‘19 class came today per @SycFBRecruiting on Twitter.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Deandre Johnson, DE from Phillips in Chicago. Had a Navy offer and had been accepted into a law program at Stanford.


----------



## Hooper

3ColumnsOf11 said:


> Deandre Johnson, DE from Phillips in Chicago. Had a Navy offer and had been accepted into a law program at Stanford.



Wow!  Now that's what I'm talking about!  

Boda, when is the last time we nabbed a kid that had an offer from the AAC or its Big East predecessor?


----------



## niklz62

3ColumnsOf11 said:


> Deandre Johnson, DE from Phillips in Chicago. Had a Navy offer and had been accepted into a law program at Stanford.



If you want to see him in action, Phillips was in the illinois 5A state championship last year.  all those games are on the NFHS network and its free (after you sign up)


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Commit #2 is in. Connor Tierney, K from Dekalb, IL.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Commit #3. Deon Pettiford from Lawrence North. Not sure what position.


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Deon is a linebacker with a nose for the ball.  I only saw him play once last year so take with a grain of salt but he played a lot in the middle but is built more like an outside backer.  Regardless, playing under Pat Mallory and Ruben Deluna guarantees he will know the game.


----------



## tjbison

WhenSycamoresWereIndians said:


> Deon is a linebacker with a nose for the ball.  I only saw him play once last year so take with a grain of salt but he played a lot in the middle but is built more like an outside backer.  Regardless, playing under Pat Mallory and Ruben Deluna guarantees he will know the game.



Trust one of your LB coaches...Mr Olson is a great man, player and can probably mold anyone into being a good player.

I wish Grant could be on our staff, guy was pure heart and passion, awesome to watch.  Moral is probably a good player at the position


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#4. Brett Hiatt. 6’2 200lb Safety from STL-area.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#5 is Ethan Hoover, another DB from FW Snider.


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Lucas Hunter committed.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Commits from Tyrone Griffin (OLB from Brownsburg) and Joel Stevens (monster OL (6’7 315) from Kansas City) have come in.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#9, David Whittemore from Chatard.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11




----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Newest addition is Jordan Lawrence. OLB from Normal Community, IL. Kid looks pretty big.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Christian Hastings from Warren Central on the board.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#12 is Casey Miller. 6’3 230LB DL from Ohio. Same school as Matt Sora.


----------



## OX 92

I would like to add a late bloomer who should get a look.

Grant Rude #70 OL Hamilton Southeastern

6Ft 6In - Hit a late growth spurt 285/lbs Class of 2019

Both Parents are ISU grads


----------



## Bally #50

OX 92 said:


> I would like to add a late bloomer who should get a look.
> 
> Grant Rude #70 OL Hamilton Southeastern
> 
> 6Ft 6In - Hit a late growth spurt 285/lbs Class of 2019
> 
> Both Parents are ISU grads



OX 92, do you know if Coach has been made aware of this? If nothing else, he's a BRUT. Add two alums to his package and well, I just hope he is aware of this guy. He would not be the first who have been off the radar that made it big. Surely, someone is chummy with the coach?


----------



## OX 92

Bally #50 said:


> OX 92, do you know if Coach has been made aware of this? If nothing else, he's a BRUT. Add two alums to his package and well, I just hope he is aware of this guy. He would not be the first who have been off the radar that made it big. Surely, someone is chummy with the coach?



No-  I doubt ISU or anyone had him on there radar.  He was mostly JV last year.  I know Poly Rose Hulman called him after this weeks game. I have been told he is over 4.0 GPA due to weighted classes.  My daughters go to HSE with him. He was by far the most talented lineman on HSE or LC.


----------



## Bally #50

OX 92 said:


> No-  I doubt ISU or anyone had him on there radar.  He was mostly JV last year.  I know Poly Rose Hulman called him after this weeks game. I have been told he is over 4.0 GPA due to weighted classes.  My daughters go to HSE with him. He was by far the most talented lineman on HSE or LC.



Surely, one of you young guns should know Coach Mallory enough to contact him or the appropriate coach? I suppose some of you may-sayers think that no one coach would give a crap enough to follow up. If nobody steps up, i’ll Be glad to do it but there’s certainly someone on here that has a connection?


----------



## Bally #50

APARENTLY, the Indiana State aledged ability to fuck everything up or have no clue as to what to do.....has somehow spread to Sycamore Pride.  (Hopefully those successfully receiving their vaccination shots know who you are). Apathy is rampant and extremely contagious.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Warren Central (Christian Hastings #38) is playing Trinity (Ky.) on ESPNU if anyone is interested. 35-21 Trinity in the 3rd.


----------



## OX 92

I am sitting with #70 parents.  "dream come true if ISU would call"  I will throw football an email.


----------



## OX 92

I sent a email to the football program and Sherman.


----------



## OX 92

Had another great game.. Moved to left tackle for this game.  Butler is now on him.  The slot guy from HSE Boisen is also a stud.  He made national highlights for his catch over Fishers defender.  Both worth a at least a small look


----------



## OX 92

http://www.hudl.com/profile/5561512/Grant-Rude

They have highlights of him now. Quality isn't the best.  Eku is now recruiting him.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#13 is Matthew Griffin, a DB out of Toledo.


----------



## Ktulu

So, we graduate 10 seniors this year.  

4-DBs (2 starters and 2 contributors)
1-MLB (starter)
2-OL   (1 starter, 1 contributor)
2-DL   (both starters)
1-RB  (starter)

On offense next year we will have 9 returning starters and on defense 6 returning starters and a bunch of guys that got a lot of playing time.  Seems the greatest need is girth at defensive tackles (Mosley and Powell) and replacing Green (CB) and J.Jones (S).  With 13 commits thus far, I've seen a few DBs and LBs, but no defensive linemen.  Do you think we hit the JuCos for big, mature guys ready to contribute?


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Ktulu said:


> So, we graduate 10 seniors this year.
> 
> 4-DBs (2 starters and 2 contributors)
> 1-MLB (starter)
> 2-OL   (1 starter, 1 contributor)
> 2-DL   (both starters)
> 1-RB  (starter)
> 
> On offense next year we will have 9 returning starters and on defense 6 returning starters and a bunch of guys that got a lot of playing time.  Seems the greatest need is girth at defensive tackles (Mosley and Powell) and replacing Green (CB) and J.Jones (S).  With 13 commits thus far, I've seen a few DBs and LBs, but no defensive linemen.  Do you think we hit the JuCos for big, mature guys ready to contribute?



Lucas Hunter out of Center Grove and DeAndre Johnson from Chicago, but yes, looks like the JUCO route worked well for the staff this year so hopefully they find some studs ready to go next year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ktulu said:


> On offense next year we will have 9 returning starters and on defense 6 returning starters and a bunch of guys that got a lot of playing time.  Seems the greatest need is girth at defensive tackles (Mosley and Powell) and replacing Green (CB) and J.Jones (S).  With 13 commits thus far, I've seen a few DBs and LBs, but no defensive linemen.  Do you think we hit the JuCos for big, mature guys ready to contribute?



I've been hoping that Mallory could call on his Big Ten and other coaching contacts to get some transfers. It seems like Brock Spack does this on a yearly basis and he has been gone from Purdue for quite awhile now.


----------



## OX 92

Update on Grant Rude 6-6 OL

Did have a visit at ISU.  Will be attending recruiting at BSU tonight for the rare Tuesday night game.  If he ends up in red I will vomit


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I have a kid at each school.  Why anyone wants to go to Ball State is beyond me.  But I guess I'm biased...


----------



## #33

IndyTreeFan said:


> I have a kid at each school.  Why anyone wants to go to Ball State is beyond me.  But I guess I'm biased...


My school of thought, If a kid or others pick ISU over BSU, your have a chance to play in a playoff verses some shity bowl game, played in the middle of DEC, that no one attends or watches.  It amazes me when I'm in social circles, how many people don't know, ISU is D1 or understands the FCS level football or playoff system.   Hell, I think BSU should drop down to FCS level, they can't compete on a regular basis in the MAC, it' not like they are setting attendance records.  In 2020 when N Dakota comes to the MVFC, it would be great to have BSU join to form 2 divisions, north and south. Of course that would never happen.  With that being said, I wonder if there is a plan, to have another school join??


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> I have a kid at each school.  Why anyone wants to go to Ball State is beyond me.  But I guess I'm *biased*...



You may call it bias.  I call it good judgment and common sens


----------



## ISUCC

#33 said:


> My school of thought, If a kid or others pick ISU over BSU, your have a chance to play in a playoff verses some shity bowl game, played in the middle of DEC, that no one attends or watches.  It amazes me when I'm in social circles, how many people don't know, ISU is D1 or understands the FCS level football or playoff system.   Hell, I think BSU should drop down to FCS level, they can't compete on a regular basis in the MAC, it' not like they are setting attendance records.  In 2020 when N Dakota comes to the MVFC, it would be great to have BSU join to form 2 divisions, north and south. Of course that would never happen.  With that being said, I wonder if there is a plan, to have another school join??



and remember, we own the Victory Bell currently


----------



## Ktulu

*Recruiting*

Recruiting has been quiet since October. No surprise as the coaches have been busy.   However, it's about time that the JuCos and grad transfer market gets active.  Interesting names out there (See:   https://gradtransfertracker.com/potential-transfers-2019/).  This list will grow quickly as we cross over in to December.  

How about we go shopping to fill in a few spots and get the national championship next year.  We're losing an LB, couple DTs, DBs and a left tackle.


DT:  Brandon Tiasssum.  6'4" 305, Notre Dame. From Indianapolis originally
DT: Kevin Murphy. 6'1" 288, UConn.
OL:  DeVondre Love. 6'7" 310.  Indiana.  
LB:  On the JuCo front, it would be awesome to get Willie O'Hara (MLB, Iowa Western) 6'1" 235.  Led nation in tackles.  

Interestingly:  Markel Smith RB, is leaving Illinois State as a grad transfer


----------



## #33

ISUCC said:


> and remember, we own the Victory Bell currently



Sorry for the delay, I overlooked this  Yes I do remember, I was at the 2014 game, packed house because of Parents Day, it was FN Awesome to see Testicle Tech 's  crowd dunked on.   One of the best passes Pashish ever threw was a curl route w/ Gary Owens catching it in the south end zone,our seats were at the 10 yrd line, it was cool to see how that play was executed.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

#33 said:


> In 2020 when N Dakota comes to the MVFC, it would be great to have BSU join to form 2 divisions, north and south. Of course that would never happen.  With that being said, I wonder if there is a plan, to have another school join??



Hopefully Murray State is the plan.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ktulu said:


> Recruiting has been quiet since October. No surprise as the coaches have been busy.   However, it's about time that the JuCos and grad transfer market gets active.  Interesting names out there (See:   https://gradtransfertracker.com/potential-transfers-2019/).  This list will grow quickly as we cross over in to December.
> 
> How about we go shopping to fill in a few spots and get the national championship next year.  We're losing an LB, couple DTs, DBs and a left tackle.
> 
> 
> DT:  Brandon Tiasssum.  6'4" 305, Notre Dame. From Indianapolis originally
> DT: Kevin Murphy. 6'1" 288, UConn.
> OL:  DeVondre Love. 6'7" 310.  Indiana.
> LB:  On the JuCo front, it would be awesome to get Willie O'Hara (MLB, Iowa Western) 6'1" 235.  Led nation in tackles.
> 
> Interestingly:  Markel Smith RB, is leaving Illinois State as a grad transfer



Yeah, actually surprised it has been this quiet. Hope Mallory can strike on his MVFC COY honor and sell some kids looking for immediate PT that we'd win big next year with them. There are several kids on that list that would be helpful.


----------



## niklz62

Ive always hoped it would be SEMO, EIU and Murray St and go 2 halves.  mostly because it would be great for me and my trips to road games

to make this about recruiting, I like this early signing period but it throws off my historical dates that I look forward to.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some recent offers from November 1 on that I saw:

https://twitter.com/FotuIsaac
https://twitter.com/altonnobles57
https://twitter.com/jayjones23lin
https://twitter.com/mjk6_
https://twitter.com/moussa_leye
https://twitter.com/HamMcGee1
https://twitter.com/OHara_Willie


----------



## Sycamore2021

*2019 Signing Day.  Anyone know who is committed?*

Post all here.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore2021 said:


> Post all here.



We’re all committed. Or should be...:razz:


----------



## ISUCC

saw on twitter today we have at least one recruit


I am happy to announce I’ve committed to play football for @IndStFB. Thank you to my family, friends, and coaches who have supported me along the way. pic.twitter.com/fs2hsWgc4l— Jack Sherman (@jack_sherman72) December 16, 2018


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Hero Sports rated this class as a Top 15 class in the country, second best in the MVFC. I think we’ll have a good day on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

https://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?38251-2019-Sycamore-Football-Recruiting


----------



## Ktulu

New commit.  Local kid.  What do we know about him?

Apparently plays OL and DT. 5’11, 290.  Looks more like a space eater at DT?

https://twitter.com/jack_sherman72/status/1074370127821529088?s=21


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Hero Sports rated this class as a Top 15 class in the country, second best in the MVFC. I think we’ll have a good day on Wednesday!!!



It would be nice if they provided some analysis to explain their rating.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

Follow on Twitter @SycFBRecruiting


----------



## #33

My thoughts so far on the 9 commits from ISU twitter :

Speed and length at the lb. position, the 2 kids from Brownsburg and Warren Central are prototypes of Jonas Griffin, the 1 even has the same last name.

Nicholas Sims, the RB transfer from Toledo looks like a great catch.  He had offers from AL and MS, 3 star back, runs a sub 4.4: 40 , track star in high school. I wonder if he has 2 or 3 years left of eligibility??  Mallory is developing good Cinergy with the brand name football programs in IN


----------



## #33

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, actually surprised it has been this quiet. Hope Mallory can strike on his MVFC COY honor and sell some kids looking for immediate PT that we'd win big next year with them. There are several kids on that list that would be helpful.



Wow, what a blow to Ball State, Riley Neal is going to Vanderbilt


----------



## IndyTreeFan

#33 said:


> My thoughts so far on the 9 commits from ISU twitter :
> 
> Speed and length at the lb. position, the 2 kids from Brownsburg and Warren Central are prototypes of Jonas Griffin, the 1 even has the same last name.
> 
> Nicholas Sims, the RB transfer from Toledo looks like a great catch.  He had offers from AL and MS, 3 star back, runs a sub 4.4: 40 , track star in high school. I wonder if he has 2 or 3 years left of eligibility??  *Mallory is developing good Cinergy with the brand name football programs in IN*



I've talked to some high school athletic people that I work with, and Curt is really popular with the high school coaches in Indiana.  They LOVE him.  It's almost kinda funny.  He's really developed a great relationship with most coaches, at least that's what I've been told...


----------



## #33

IndyTreeFan said:


> I've talked to some high school athletic people that I work with, and Curt is really popular with the high school coaches in Indiana.  They LOVE him.  It's almost kinda funny.  He's really developed a great relationship with most coaches, at least that's what I've been told...



I just read the Indy Star and it was very refreshing to see ISU getting their fair share of the locale D1 recruits. Although they did miss mentioning the LB from Brownsburg.


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#33 said:


> My thoughts so far on the 9 commits from ISU twitter :
> 
> Speed and length at the lb. position, the 2 kids from Brownsburg and Warren Central are prototypes of Jonas Griffin, the 1 even has the same last name.
> 
> Nicholas Sims, the RB transfer from Toledo looks like a great catch.  He had offers from AL and MS, 3 star back, runs a sub 4.4: 40 , track star in high school. I wonder if he has 2 or 3 years left of eligibility??  Mallory is developing good Cinergy with the brand name football programs in IN



Jonas Griffith
Tyrone Griffin


----------



## TreeTop

If you're curious about who's signing today...go here and you'll see a ton of new signees...

https://twitter.com/SycFBRecruiting


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Football Signs 17 to NLI’s During Early Signing Period*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State head football coach Curt Mallory announced the signing of 17 new student-athletes to National Letters of Intents during Wednesday's early signing period.  

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Football Signs 17 to NLI’s During Early Signing Period*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State head football coach Curt Mallory announced the signing of 17 new student-athletes to National Letters of Intents during Wednesday's early signing period.  

More...


----------



## #33

3ColumnsOf11 said:


> Jonas Griffith
> Tyrone Griffin



LOL, I caught that min after posting it.


----------



## #33

ISUCC said:


> saw on twitter today we have at least one recruit
> 
> 
> I am happy to announce I’ve committed to play football for @IndStFB. Thank you to my family, friends, and coaches who have supported me along the way. pic.twitter.com/fs2hsWgc4l— Jack Sherman (@jack_sherman72) December 16, 2018

Mmm, wonder what happen, don't see his name on the official list


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

#33 said:


> Mmm, wonder what happen, don't see his name on the official list



Walk-on. I don’t believe the school can formally announce walk-ons if I remember correctly.


----------



## ISUCC

Merged all the separate threads into one thread


----------



## ISUCC

Did we go after the Elliott kid from Warren who signed with SIU? Seems like he'll be a pretty good RB at our level, maybe the 2nd coming of Shakir Bell??


----------



## Parsons

The Offensive coordinator(Hecklinski) leaving to join Les Miles at Kansas.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Parsons said:


> The Offensive coordinator(Hecklinski) leaving to join Les Miles at Kansas.



Wish Coach Hecklinski the best of luck and he will be missed. They say when your assistance are getting hire by bigger programs your program is doing something right. 

Per KUsports.com, "According to documents obtained the the Journal-World, Hecklinski signed a four-year deal with Kansas Athletics worth a maximum of $760,000. KU holds options on the third and fourth years of the deal, which guarantees the tight ends coach $180,000 in both the 2019 and 2020 seasons. Should KU exercise its options, Hecklinski would make $200,000 in 2021 and $220,000 in 2022."

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2018/dec/19/hiring-tes-coach-jeff-hecklinski-completes-les-mil/


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Blue said:


> Wish Coach Hecklinski the best of luck and he will be missed. They say when your assistance are getting hire by bigger programs your program is doing something right.
> 
> Per KUsports.com, "According to documents obtained the the Journal-World, Hecklinski signed a four-year deal with Kansas Athletics worth a maximum of $760,000. KU holds options on the third and fourth years of the deal, which guarantees the tight ends coach $180,000 in both the 2019 and 2020 seasons. Should KU exercise its options, Hecklinski would make $200,000 in 2021 and $220,000 in 2022."
> 
> http://www2.kusports.com/news/2018/dec/19/hiring-tes-coach-jeff-hecklinski-completes-les-mil/



I was hoping he'd stick around 1 more year but good for him.  no hard feelings when a guy gets about a 100% pay raise.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

niklz62 said:


> I was hoping he'd stick around 1 more year but good for him.  no hard feelings when a guy gets about a 100% pay raise.



I agree, I really wish last years staff had one more year together.

However, he is getting the pay day he works for to provide for his family. He did his job well for us and was part of putting the train back on the tracks.


----------



## #33

Parsons said:


> The Offensive coordinator(Hecklinski) leaving to join Les Miles at Kansas.



As a Corporate Recruiter, this is what it's all about, adding wealth to your career. Job well-done coach Hecklinski!! Thank you for all your hard work. Coaches are like all of us, we are not in the "humanitarian business"


----------



## sycamore tuff

I think Miles didn't want to lose to us in his opening act.  That should give our boys one more thing to play for.


----------



## ISUCC

Nice to see we have several recruits on the all state list here

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...-football-2018-ap-all-state-teams/2401308002/


----------



## ISUCC

walk on?


----------



## 3ColumnsOf11

I imagine anything from here on out that isn’t on February signing day is a walk-on. Plus, I’m not sure how many scholarships the staff has to play with after Wednesday.


----------



## OX 92

Grant Rude offered today by ISU


----------



## SycfromBirth

Cam Simons is on a visit today.  He is a QB out of Westfield, IN.  He has some interest from Miami of Ohio.


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Sycamores offered Ethan Crowe.  He's a junior lineman at Center Grove.  I coached him when he was younger.  Fantastic kid.  I'm guessing 6'3" and close to 300# but that's just a guess.  Great player.  Great kid.


----------



## #33

I just saw this post, this kid I have seen since he was a 4th grader playing with 6th graders, stud, would be a great catch.  He should have started as a soph when he played with my Nephews son when he was a senior.   His dad is 6'6 played basketabll d2 level.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

He sounds like someone was should be after.


----------



## Sycamore624

Rick Semmler
@Rick_Sports10

Sycamore signee Dawson Basinger has been selected to play in Indiana Football Coaches Association 2019 North-South All Star game. North Central senior was picked as running back for the South All-Stars.

2:59 AM - 11 Mar 2019


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore signee Jack Sherman has been selected to play in Indiana Football Coaches Association 2019 North-South All Star game. TH North senior was picked as Center for the South All-Stars.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Did we miss a good one?

_*WEST LAFAYETTE *– Kyle Adams checked off his list of  deciding factors that led the West Lafayette quarterback selecting James  Madison as his future college destination. __ Adams also considered *Indiana State*, Wofford and Southern Illinois._

https://www.jconline.com/story/spor...ms-commits-james-madison-football/1629879001/


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> Did we miss a good one?
> 
> _*WEST LAFAYETTE *– Kyle Adams checked off his list of  deciding factors that led the West Lafayette quarterback selecting James  Madison as his future college destination. __ Adams also considered *Indiana State*, Wofford and Southern Illinois._
> 
> https://www.jconline.com/story/spor...ms-commits-james-madison-football/1629879001/



I got the feeling from the staff that we had plenty of QBs


----------



## bent20

There is also the fact that we have nothing on James Madison, a program that wins consistently and won the FCS championship in 2016 and competed in the title game in 2017.


----------



## #33

Nick Sims, the promising runing back from Toledo will not play this year, I heard today.  I'm guessing it's grade related?? Something didn't get cleared from this summer's transfer,that kind of sucks, on paper he could have made a significant impact to our running game.


----------



## pbutler218

#33 said:


> Nick Sims, the promising runing back from Toledo will not play this year, I heard today.  I'm guessing it's grade related?? Something didn't get cleared from this summer's transfer,that kind of sucks, on paper he could have made a significant impact to our running game.


This news is disappointing.  We seem to have bad luck with our running backs. Last year we lost our #1 RB and a promising young RB. How is our depth at this position?


----------

